# ISO Cornish Game Hen



## luvs (Dec 26, 2004)

just wanted something with sage. i love sage, especially ground.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 26, 2004)

WE love cornish game hens and I have used sage on them. I just rubbed the hen down with butter and sprinkled with ground sage and S/P. Also the inside of the hen.Can add a few slices of onion inside too. Bake and baste with buttery sage or plain butter to get a golden brown and crispy skin. You can also omit the ground sage and use fresh sage inside the hen but I prefer the rubbing.


----------



## luvs (Dec 26, 2004)

you're making me soooooooo hunggry, lol. sounds good to me.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: any good saged cornish hen recipes?*



			
				luvs_food said:
			
		

> just wanted something with sage. i love sage, especially ground.



Hi luvs, I stuff the cavity with lemon and onion wedges, fresh sage leaves and garlic slices.  Then rub outside with the powdered sage, lemon zest, s/p to taste and garlic powder mixed with a little evoo into spreadable mix and rub the bird outside.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: any good saged cornish hen recipes?*



			
				luvs_food said:
			
		

> just wanted something with sage. i love sage, especially ground.



I learned from Sara Moulton to saute fresh sage leaves slowly in evoo, they get crunchy and wonderful, but watch them as they singe.  Also in the recipe I just posted above this, instead of the sage powder, omit in the rubbing mix and arrange fresh sage leaves over the breast of the bird.


----------



## luvs (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks, nor! you just made for a very hungry luvs, lol. i think you have the recipe i'm looking for... thanks again!


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 27, 2004)

You can also make a compound butter using butter, pepper, sage, maybe some thyme and paprika (I know, I'm addicted to those for poultry).  Lift up the skin over the breasts, and put some of the compound butter under the skin.  Season the outside of the birds with salt and pepper.  If you want to stuff the body cavity, go ahead.  Cook according to package directions.


----------

